# winstrol



## diezel (Dec 29, 2001)

i was thinking about doing just a cycle of winstrol.....i really dont want to get much bigger with any of the other steroids...all i want is to get cut..and i heard this is good. do i have to take anything else with that and how are the androgenic effects that come with it?


----------



## diezel (Dec 29, 2001)

and if thats not good is there any thing else that i might benefit from in the getting cut department and gaining a little extra mass?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 31, 2001)

Until Ms Figure can answer you, I found this -->

_
Winstrol depot is very popular anabolic steroid and is a derivative of DHT. It is a relatively low androgenic steroid which does not seem to aromatize. It can be toxic to the liver in excessive dosages. 

Very few user report water retention or any other side effects. It is a popular all purpose steroid; many stack with Primobolan depot for cutting, others stack it with testosterone for size and strength gains. Women often use winstrol depot but occasionally it can cause virilization, even at low dosages. Users report that the muscle gains they make are solid, they are well retained after the drug use is discontinued. 

Athletes also find that the injectable version is far superior to the oral. Stanozolol comes in 50 mg/cc, 2 mg/tab or 5mg/tab. Dosages range from 3-5 ccs per week for men, 1-2 ccs in women. Oral dosages are usually in the area of 16-30 mg per day for men, 4-8 mg for women.Average dose is 3-5 cc in vials per week or 16-30 mg in tablets a day.

_


----------



## gopro (Jan 1, 2002)

I think you'd be better off with Anavar aka Oxandrolone. Great for strength and hardness...little size gain...no injections, and little side effects, if any at all.


----------



## mac83 (Jan 3, 2002)

winstrol should be pretty good for you, anavar is also good just like gopro said. Equipoise will get you a little bigger but you'll be more likely to keep your gains..


----------



## diezel (Jan 8, 2002)

so oxadralone...is better for cutting and will retain results...and comes in pills....is this easily accessible?


----------



## gopro (Jan 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by diezel *_
> so oxadralone...is better for cutting and will retain results...and comes in pills....is this easily accessible?



Winstrol is probably more accessible to most than Anavar is. Winstrol comes in injection and pills, and Anavar only in pills. They are both good for cutting, but Winstrol may produce better size gains. Anavar is slightly easier on the system though. As far as keeping your gains after a cycle...that depends on how you handle coming off, however, while gains are less with these 2 drugs than some others, they are also more solid and retainable.


----------



## derat (Jan 9, 2002)

So, Gopro or is it Yoda?  , what is the best way to come off a cycle and still retain the gains?


----------



## gopro (Jan 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by derat *_
> So, Gopro or is it Yoda?  , what is the best way to come off a cycle and still retain the gains?



Maybe it is Yodapro or Goda...hmmmmm...well, the best way to come off is with the use of several supplements...
-clomid:to get natural test levels up
-tribestan:same as above
-creatine:to keep muscles volumized and to maintain strength
-glutamine:increase nitrogen retention, improve immune function
-PS:to keep cortisol levels in check

Also reduce training volume for 2 weeks and raise protein levels by about 50 grams per day for 2 weeks. This will all help to solidify gains made on drugs.


----------



## derat (Jan 9, 2002)

Yodapro - I like that!  Do you take clomid and tribestan at the same time or is this either/or?  How much do you take and do you know how much this stuff costs?  I am already taking creatine (CGP - creatine-gycerol-phosphate) and glutamine (3/4 teaspon twice a day) along with CLA (1.5 tablespoon once a day)  along with a couple whey protein drinks and some other crap.  You know, there is a hell of alot of background work just to be able to go to the gym and work your ass off!!!!  And what is PS?  What does it cost, where do you get it and how much do you take?  I think you are going to have to adopt me!


----------



## gopro (Jan 9, 2002)

Derat...I'd adopt you, but I'm afraid I won't be able to afford food for me AND you 

As to the questions...clomid is superior to Tribestan and that would be the preferred choice after a cycle. However, clomid is a drug and Tribestan is a natural supplement. 

For clomid it is a good idea to take 50-100mg everyday for 2-4 weeks...for Tribestan you will need about 1000mg per day for 4 weeks...

For the creatine and glutamine I would recommend a loading phase the week after coming off steroids...about 20 grams of each per day for 1 week...

PS or phosphatidylserine is a natural supplement shown to lower cortisol levels which WILL be elevated after coming off the juice. High cortisol is a no no for us bodybuilders. It is not very expensive and I recommend 400mg in the morning and before bed, and, 800mg 1 hour before training. Do this for 2-4 weeks...


----------



## derat (Jan 10, 2002)

Well, if we can't eat,then we don't get big and that would be a problem!  Thanks for the input, Gopro.  If you have time, could you check out the following URL and give me your thoughts?

http://www.pharmabolic.com

Thanks


----------



## gopro (Jan 10, 2002)

Are you thinking of ordering from this site?


----------



## diezel (Jan 13, 2002)

how much of the anavar daily do you have to take..to see effects?


----------



## gopro (Jan 14, 2002)

Men will need in the range of 15-25 mg per day...women about 5-10 mg.


----------



## diezel (Jan 17, 2002)

thanks.....really helpful info!


----------



## joker (Feb 11, 2002)

which is a good roid to start out on Im 6' 225 can I use just one and see gains or usedo you have to use a couple


----------



## gopro (Feb 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by joker *_
> which is a good roid to start out on Im 6' 225 can I use just one and see gains or usedo you have to use a couple



You will see better gains by stacking two or more steroids. However, I've seen first timers do very well on just a cycle of DECA or WINSTROL. Better to use less in the beginning, and get the most you can from as little as possible. As you get more advanced, you can begin experimenting with various combos. That is my advice.


----------



## joker (Feb 11, 2002)

I would like to start out on winstrol to burn fat and gain size,are over seas companys  good to buy from.


----------



## gopro (Feb 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by joker *_
> I would like to start out on winstrol to burn fat and gain size,are over seas companys  good to buy from.



Well, yes and no. If you manage to find a legit supplier, than consider yourself lucky...and they ARE out there. If you get a scammer, you will send your money and get back fake stuff or nothing at all. The other problem with sending overseas is customs...most packages will make it through, but often times it can get siezed...if that happens you will get a letter in the mail telling you that your package was siezed. If your order was small, you will be fine...you just lost your money...but if it was big, there is a small chance they could come knocking on your door...this is rare, but has happened.


----------



## joker (Feb 11, 2002)

Is pharmabolic .com   a site that rips you off , Did you hear anyone ever get anything good from it


----------



## joker (Feb 11, 2002)

needle size (( does size really matter )) somebody said 3cc 23 gauge 1.5 or 3cc 18 gauge 1 1/2 thats looks huge is this right        starting to sweat thinging about it


----------



## gopro (Feb 12, 2002)

Honestly, don't know about Pharmabolic...as for needle size, the type of needle used depends on the drug being injected...different viscosity of solution(water/oil) and the injection site.  

For example...in order to inject Winnie V in the thigh or glutes you will need a 22-23 gauge, 1-1.5 inch long needle.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 12, 2002)

Alright,  here's my advice.

1st!!!!  No steroid will burn fat.  they are used to preserve muscle when cutting through the use of cardio, calorie depletion, and or fat-burning drugs.

 I just want to say that IMHO a Winstrol ONLY cycle is a baaaaad idea, but if that's what you're gonna do....  Even though it's liver toxisity is somewhat arguable, to avoid that posibility, you would only be taking it for 6 weeks.  You would need to take 50-100mg/ed.  also, Injecting has been shown to be 17% more effective.  If you drink the injectable form or use tabs, divide the dose up and take throughout the day.  You'll experience some joint pain, but that's normal.  follow ANY cycle w/ 100mg clomid for 7-10days and then 50mg for 2weeks.  The timing on clomid start is dependant upon how long the drug is in you're system.  w/ Winstrol, start the day after your last dose.
(winny is generally used at the end of a cycle to "harden up and solidify gains")

Anavar/oxandrolone.
Honestly, I think the best way to dose this costly drug is @ 30-40mg/ED for 10-12 weeks.  you'll see some very moderate gains and have the benefit of not having your testes shut down.  

EQ/boldenone 
good drug.  must be injected.  moderate, but keepable gains (using clomid pst cycle  ).  brings out vascularity and seriously increases appetite and oily skin.  Dosages from 200-400mg/week for 10weeks.  I say 400mg.

Testosterone propionate
ester of test that causes little or no water retention.  good for keeping your T levels up while using (an) anabolic(s) and for some gains.  doses @ 50-100mg/eod for 10-12weeks.

Primo
anabolic drug w/ few sides and little effect on your natural test.  works similarly to EQ, but not quite as effective and w/ less sides.  dose @ 3-400mg/wk (injectable) and 1.25-1.5 times that if you take the tabs.

Bottom line, though.  If you're cutting, no drug will put _too much_ mass on you.  you need the calories that you will be lowering.  The key is to take one that causes as little water retention as possible and will give you the best results/price range.

Example cycles:

1.  Primo @ 400mg/week for 10weeks
-----anavar @ 40mg/day for weeks 1-10
-----winstrol @ 50mg/ed for weeks 7-12
------clomid weeks 13-15

2.  *anavar @ 40mg/ed weeks 1-10
------winny @ 50mg/ed weeks 7-12

*- you could substitute the 'var for primo @ 400mg/week
Winny and 'Var are pretty expensive for the results you'll get, but they do work.  Check out my cutting cycle to see an example of what kind of stack _can_ be used.  But the main thing is, RESEARCH 1st.  then think of using.  

Peace


----------



## cornfed (Feb 12, 2002)

Gopro, why do you say to use a 22-23ga pin for a water base?

Peace


----------



## joker (Feb 12, 2002)

Thanks for all your input,so you feel one single anabolic is no good for a cycle ,


----------



## gopro (Feb 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by joker *_
> Thanks for all your input,so you feel one single anabolic is no good for a cycle ,



For a first timer, I believe that a single steroid like Deca or Winstrol(preferably injectable) will produce good gains with minimal side effects. If you are looking to add 40 lbs in six weeks, obviously you will need a more potent stack. But, I think this is foolish unless you are quite advanced, or a competitor.

One of the guys at my gym recently went on some gear. I had him take 200-400 mg of Deca...in a triangle pyramid...over 10 weeks. We finished with a clomid/nolvadex/PS(OTC supplement) combo. He gained 17 quality lbs, and now, 6 weeks later, is still holding ALL 17 lbs.


----------



## gopro (Feb 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Gopro, why do you say to use a 22-23ga pin for a water base?
> 
> Peace



My bad...thanks for catching that...my brain was on rewind...what do you think...25 ga, or insulin needle if injecting in delt?


----------



## cornfed (Feb 13, 2002)

I believe a slin dart should do it.

Oh, and I didn't mean to knock a single drug cycle b/c they can work just fine, but I wouldn't be real supportive of using winny as the one.  My advice would be deca or a moderate estered test if using a lone AS.  the bloat can be negated through diet and what little there is will only be temporary.  I would encourage using a little test if you're on deca to preserve well   ... T-count  .  That's JMO, though.  I'm a big believer in test .

Peace


----------



## gopro (Feb 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> I believe a slin dart should do it.
> 
> Oh, and I didn't mean to knock a single drug cycle b/c they can work just fine, but I wouldn't be real supportive of using winny as the one.  My advice would be deca or a moderate estered test if using a lone AS.  the bloat can be negated through diet and what little there is will only be temporary.  I would encourage using a little test if you're on deca to preserve well   ... T-count  .  That's JMO, though.  I'm a big believer in test .
> ...



Well, I agree, I'd go with Deca alone, before Winny alone(or niether, as I don't use steroids). And yes, adding a little Test can be great...but I think using clomid during the cycle will keep T levels from going down too much while on Deca.

But, hey, like you said, it's just my opinion. Almost every steroid user has his/her own way of doing things.


----------



## joker (Feb 14, 2002)

are there certain roids you can shoot in you shoulders or certain muscles groups to help increase there size , I was told cypionat e
was only to be injected in the rear , because it would not do anything to increases size of certain muscle groups


----------



## cornfed (Feb 15, 2002)

The issue of site injections is a friggin' pandora's box.  Everyone has an opinion on it and it usually is a big argument.  I say that suspension and winstrol are your best bets on that, though.  Both are water based and can be shot through a 'lil 27ga slin dart.  That's just MHO, so look around.  I'll post a link to some good info/debates on it later.


----------



## gopro (Feb 16, 2002)

I agree with cornfed. Everyone has a different opinion about this. Some say that it works to site inject, and others say it is bull. Most guys use synthol nowadays anyway....


----------



## cornfed (Feb 16, 2002)

Don't mention synthol!!!!!  that is...if you want to avoid me ranting on that crap .   

Peace


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Don't mention synthol!!!!!  that is...if you want to avoid me ranting on that crap .
> 
> Peace



You can rant all you want, and I'd agree with you, however, IT IS being used, and there ain't nothing our ranting can do about it


----------



## cornfed (Feb 17, 2002)

Yeah, I know...    People ask what's the difference between synthol and gear and how I can be against 1 of the 2.  I guess my issue is that it's purely cosmetic and not worked for.  Gear requires knowledge, hard work and dedication, while all you do is shoot a 'lil synthol and you're an instant freak.      Good Lord I hate that crap!  I guess I'll shut up for now, though.  Just needed to vent on that subject.

Peace


----------



## gopro (Feb 18, 2002)

I agree, so I understand what you're saying. Synthol is the worst thing to hit bodybuilding in a long time. It is ruining many of the pro's physiques by taking definition away from the muscle and making certain muscles look deformed. Synthol is a cop out, and looks like crap anyway most of the time!


----------



## BigB (Mar 8, 2002)

I like winny but I don't like shooting it every other day like you have to.  Its not fun being a pin cushion.


----------



## tiny (Mar 11, 2002)

if you want to get cut i suggest you stay away from steroids and concentrate on you're diet .. ad some eca after 3-5 weeks, and maybe even T3 .. roids wont make you get cut.. you use them to preserve the muscle you already have... and if you really want to use steroids you can use just about any of them if the purpose is to cut ... 

tiny


----------



## tiny (Mar 11, 2002)

sidenote .. don't buy gear from a website, atleast not one that openly shows they deal with steroids .. it's most likely a scam and you'll see no gear or most likely fake if you get anything at all in return.. 

tiny


----------



## gopro (Mar 13, 2002)

I think the way most people tend to differentiate between steroids that "cut" you and steroids that "bulk" you is in regard to the amount of water retention that they do, or do not, cause...winstrol being a basically "bloat free" drug.


----------



## Want Mass (Apr 12, 2002)

Hey Derat, where from?
Do ya live in the city?
I live by Houma....


----------

